# Crazy weather on LongIsland NY



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I woke up early this morning to heavy rain, and thunder storms. When i say the rain was heavy, it was heavy. My mom has lived here for over 30 years and she said she has never seen it anything like this. We had 5 inches of rain in about 2 hours. Also a small tornado touched down about 20 miles east of me. Power is out for more than 40,000 people, most wont be turned back on until late this afternoon. It was total kayos everywhere. The weather men are calling for 1 or 2 more storms for today, heavy storms tomorrow and Friday. Check out these pictures.
http://www.newsday.com/news/local/l...pg,0,7217307.photogallery?coll=ny-main-bigpix


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

They just updated the pictures 1-21 is the pictures from the tornado. They said it was a cat. 1 ( winds from 85-110 mph)  The rest are from the flooding, check out pic. # 23. :crying: . Power is still out for alot of people, about 10,000 they say. They are still calling for another big storm tonight and tomorrow night. Check out the pictures very interesting.


----------



## AlaskaShooTer (Aug 2, 2006)

What a mess. Just think how much snow that series of storms would have dumped had it been winter time. Many feet!

George


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Your right about that. They say 1 inch of rain is equivalent to 1 foot of snow.


----------

